
5 Obvious Rules for Naming Your Product (That We Wish We'd Followed) - rayvega
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/5-Obvious-Rules-for-Naming-Your-Product-That-We-Wish-We-d-Followed.aspx
======
Locke1689
Hmm these seem a little _too_ obvious for HN. I thought it was going to be a
little more about choosing a name and a little less about securing SEO for
your name.

